

Freelancer for life – 5 reasons why this works - antonsten
https://antonsten.com/freelancer-for-life/

======
MichaelCrawford
I hear quite a lot about how freelance design works well for freelance
designers.

But I'm a software consultant; mostly I do "Greenfield Development", that is,
writing entire applications completely from scratch. It's fascinating work but
so painful that I would not wish software consulting upon my worst enemy.

For quite some time now I've been struggling to get out of consulting, and
into a regular job where I can work in and office among coworkers.

Just making that statement in an interview, in reply to their query as to why
I want to give up consulting, is absolutely all I require to be turned down
for the job.

It is profoundly frustrating.

~~~
antonsten
What is it that you find so painful about the work? Not having coworkers or
the actual work?

~~~
MichaelCrawford
In recent years, it has become not having coworkers.

I'm a better coder than I used to be, so the software development itself is
easier than it once was. But what was very hard was that after the dot-com
crash, the clients always demanded fixed-cost contracts, they were never
willing to pay hourly any more.

If I ran into an unexpected obstacle, I'd have to eat the cost of it. I always
completed on my deliverables, as I regard that as the ethical thing to do.
Even if I didn't, I had my reputation to consider.

~~~
antonsten
Have you tried getting a shared office space somewhere? Maybe even where other
programmers sit as well? I share an office and see people that way. If you
share office with people in the same business you can also easily discuss any
problems that occur and maybe get help?

~~~
MichaelCrawford
that's my plan, once I get enough paying work in it to pay the rental. A
private desk at Portland's Nedspace is $450.00, a "hot desk" is $350.00. I
don't really need my own personal desk but the private desk option gives one
24-hour access, which I really do require as I am a confirmed night owl.

Until then, I hang out at wifi spots but it is uncommon to find other coders
at any of them.

